# No drinks behind registers?



## JustTapSkip (Nov 12, 2021)

My team lead held a hurdle today and announced we can’t have any type of drinks behind the register anymore including water. I can understand other drinks, but water?? We are expected to go to the break room if we need a sip of water. Is this common for other stores too?


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 12, 2021)

yes it is how things are supposed to work


----------



## Targetking (Nov 12, 2021)

TMnoob said:


> My team lead held a hurdle today and announced we can’t have any type of drinks behind the register anymore including water. I can understand other drinks, but water?? We are expected to go to the break room if we need a sip of water. Is this common for other stores too?


Water we're allowed, nothing else. I think its due to potential spill/sticky messes.


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 12, 2021)

Hmmm..... bubblers not operable so not sure how you aren't allowed water


----------



## MrT (Nov 13, 2021)

Someone probably messed up and was stealing drinks or people were leaving a mess.  Its also the few that ruin it for the many.


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 13, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Hmmm..... bubblers not operable so not sure how you aren't allowed water


bubbler?


----------



## Tacopie (Nov 13, 2021)

I always wondered why water was a no no until it got knocked over Into my cash drawer. Ha! I guess they have rules for a reason.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 13, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> bubbler?


Drinking fountain.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 13, 2021)

We’re not allowed food or drink on the floor due to covid.  That’s been ongoing for over a year.  TMs that need a medical exemption get additional unpaid breaks.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 13, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Hmmm..... bubblers not operable so not sure how you aren't allowed water





sunnydays said:


> bubbler?


That's what we called them (drinking/water fountains) growing up in Connecticut! I haven't heard someone call them that in years, that made me smile.


----------



## DBZ (Nov 13, 2021)

I call them bubblers too. 

At my store, they only get pissy if you have something like a frappacino. I wish they would be a little more strict. We've have had equipment trouble due to drinks.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 14, 2021)

No food or drink on the floor is SOP, except for drive up & cart attendants (outside in the heat). It's not often enforced, at least at my store, but I'm pretty sure it's policy.

Likely a guest complained or something. God forbid the retail drones show any humanity, donchaknow.


----------



## lucidtm (Nov 14, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> We’re not allowed food or drink on the floor due to covid.  That’s been ongoing for over a year.  TMs that need a medical exemption get additional unpaid breaks.


This is the rule at our store and has been since the start of COVID - it's one of the few they heavily enforce. That way if a guest complains the store has the medical exemption to fall back on when the higher ups ask.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Nov 14, 2021)

happygoth said:


> That's what we called them (drinking/water fountains) growing up in Connecticut! I haven't heard someone call them that in years, that made me smile.


Ha! Grew up nearish that area and I've never heard that, too funny...


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 14, 2021)

I had an accommodation to have a bottle of Brawndo at the register because the doctor said my shit’s all retarded


----------



## essie (Nov 14, 2021)

happygoth said:


> That's what we called them (drinking/water fountains) growing up in Connecticut! I haven't heard someone call them that in years, that made me smile.


I thought you must have been from Wisconsin. They call them bubblers too.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 19, 2021)

As much as I disagreed with this rule, it was heavily enforced and if you were caught with drinks on the floor, a team lead/ETL would reprimand you.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 19, 2021)

And over here they openly eat and drink at GS in full view of guests and TLs. Newb just casually munching on a bag of chips just now,  which of course means mask down, chatting away while snacking. Maddening.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 19, 2021)

Only time I wish I was a lead so I could tell them nah.


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 19, 2021)

lucidtm said:


> This is the rule at our store and has been since the start of COVID - it's one of the few they heavily enforce. That way if a guest complains the store has the medical exemption to fall back on when the higher ups ask.


We do "out of sight out of mind" and with that massive west coast heatwave, we are encouraged  to keep water in a sealable bottle to drink on the floor.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 19, 2021)

Once masks came back in the store drinks were nixed except for water bottles & even then only when there's no guests.


----------

